# good bye



## sedwards (Aug 10, 2015)

This is my daughters friend Marylou . The horse she rides was just sold and she asked me to take a few pictures before the new owners pick him up.this was my first time using off camera flash . i had my daughter hand hold the flash because the other horses were a little to curious about the light stand.
this is " good bye"


Good bye by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Aug 10, 2015)

Very nice shots, sedwards.


----------



## ray5 (Aug 10, 2015)

sedwards said:


> This is my daughters friend Marylou . The horse she rides was just sold and she asked me to take a few pictures before the new owners pick him up.this was my first time using off camera flash . i had my daughter hand hold the flash because the other horses were a little to curious about the light stand.
> this is " good bye"
> 
> 
> Good bye by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr



Excellent! The lighting and the mood captured is so nice!


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 10, 2015)

Well done on every level.

Looks like you used high speed synch.

Sek


----------



## knkedlaya (Aug 10, 2015)

I love off camera flash shots!!! Emotions captured really well... Bit more overall brightness and space above horse would have been more dramatic...?


----------



## sedwards (Aug 10, 2015)

thanks guys !
Scott , no high-speed sync as my wireless controller doesn't go higher than 1/250 . i used a smaller aperture to try and get the same look as HSS.i did however order a yungnuo 622 wireless trigger last night for next time.
knkedlaya , i agree that i should have zoomed out a little but i didn't notice how tight it was through the viewfinder. i also agree that its a little on the dark side.


----------



## RGF (Aug 11, 2015)

picture is gone.


----------



## Hillsilly (Aug 11, 2015)

Clicking on the "good bye" link will take you there.


----------



## plam_1980 (Aug 11, 2015)

Very nice photo, I love horses. Did you use some diffuser for the light?


----------



## sedwards (Aug 11, 2015)

plam_1980 said:


> Very nice photo, I love horses. Did you use some diffuser for the light?


thanks .
no diffuser , just a 430 exII on full power


----------

